# برامج حساب المضخات



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مايو 2009)

برامج لحساب المضخات
http://rapidshare.de/files/47305699/Pumps.rar.html


----------



## zanitty (26 مايو 2009)

سر يا جهاد على بركه الله
بس بلاش الرابد شاير


----------



## egy_silver (26 مايو 2009)

اللهم لا تحرمها لذتين .. لذة مناجاتك ولذة رؤية وجهك


----------



## قاسم لطيف (26 مايو 2009)

*حساب المضخات*

برنامج لطيف وضروري لمهندسى التكييف شكرالكم​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بكم
شرفني مروركم الكريم وتعليقاتكم الطيبة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير

و بارك فيك ......... قيد التحميل


----------



## ابو بيدو (27 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> برامج لحساب المضخات
> http://rapidshare.de/files/47305699/pumps.rar.html



بارك الله فيك اخى جهاد
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وجارى التحمييل:3:


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي
ابو بيدو
جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتي واحبتي


----------



## عاشق الروح (28 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اخي جهاد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 مايو 2009)

عاشق الروح قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> اخي جهاد


 وإياكم.......تسلم يا روحي


----------



## أحمد سالمان (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 مايو 2009)

أحمد سالمان قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


 واياكــــــــــم اخـــــــــي الفاضل


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى جهاد
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وجارى التحمييل:3:


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي محمود


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء يا أخوان بلاش الرابد شير . ليس كل الناس تستطيع التحميل منه . هناك طرق أسهل . وشكرا


----------



## ابو خليل طه (3 يونيو 2009)

انا مع الأخ نصير الرجاء بلاش الرابدشير


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## light man (4 يونيو 2009)

انا مع الاخ نصير و مع الاخ ابو خليل طه رجاء بلا الرابيد شير على كل حال مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## رمضان محمود عبده (5 يونيو 2009)

كيف أحمل من rapishare


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (5 يونيو 2009)

للاخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا من تنزيل الملفات من الرابيد شير يمكنهم تنزيلها من الرابطين التاليين (كلاهما وليس احدهما)

http://www.4shared.com/file/109924022/589367d1/Pump_power.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/109925284/f0279965/Pump_sizing.html​


----------



## محمدكريم (5 يونيو 2009)

اخى الفاضل مافى غير الرابيد شير ياريت رابط اخر لآن الموضوع مهم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (5 يونيو 2009)

محمدكريم قال:


> اخى الفاضل مافى غير الرابيد شير ياريت رابط اخر لآن الموضوع مهم وجزاك الله خيرا


 اخي محمد
مشاركتي التي سبقت مشاركتك هذه ليست على الرابيد شير وانما على الفورشيرد لمن لم يتمكن من انزالها على الرابيد شير


----------



## alaa_84 (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكور لك أخى الكريم ...... جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (5 يونيو 2009)

alaa_84 قال:


> مشكور لك أخى الكريم ...... جزاك الله خيراً


 شكرا لك اخي علاء وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الحوت (5 يونيو 2009)

*الى الاخ جهاد*



جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> برامج لحساب المضخات
> http://rapidshare.de/files/47305699/pumps.rar.html


 سلام عليكم اخ جهاد اولا الله يبارك بيك على هذا الموضوع بس النا يمك طلب ليش ما تنزله بالملتقى بدلا من الرابشير لانه ما عندنا نظام الماستر كارد وتحياتي


----------



## egystorm (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك اللة خير على الملف


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (6 يونيو 2009)

احمد الحوت قال:


> سلام عليكم اخ جهاد اولا الله يبارك بيك على هذا الموضوع بس النا يمك طلب ليش ما تنزله بالملتقى بدلا من الرابشير لانه ما عندنا نظام الماستر كارد وتحياتي


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخي احمد
في المشاركة رقم 20 البرامج موجودة على الفورشيرد وليست على الرابيدشير


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وارجو من جميع الاعضاء رفع برامجهم على الفور شيرد فقط لأنه الافضل


----------



## العراقي1982 (18 يونيو 2009)

*الروابط لاتعمل*

الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى والمشرفون وكل العاملين في هذا الخط المبارك الذي يستضاء به اتمنى من الادارة الكريمة ان تتابع موضوع الروابط هل تعمل ام لا؟ وخصوصا روابط البرامج واتمنى ان تكون البرامج عاملة وكذلك اتمنى ان تكون هناك عملية شرح ولو مبسطة لرفع البرامج والملفات وهناك شيء مهم هو اطالة فترة عرض الملفات في الروابط اي لا تحدد بزمن معيين واكون لكم شاكرا لكل هذه الجهود


----------



## محمد القليعي (23 يونيو 2009)

بوركتم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعدعبدالرحمن (23 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## sokar_1982 (24 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## فاعل خير (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج وجارب التحميل


----------



## هانى 2007 (10 يوليو 2009)

.....بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا فاعل الخير
ايــــــــــــــــــــــــه الحلاوه دي يا مــــعلمــــي
فتح الله عليك وزادك من فضله


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 يوليو 2009)

حياكم الله وبارك الله بكم


----------



## khaled 80 (14 يوليو 2009)

يا شباب أنا حاولت حمل البرنامج بس يطلعلي بالأخير invaled غير فعال دلونا شو نعمل أو بدلونا ال rapiedshare


----------



## cropper (14 يوليو 2009)

نرجو تبديل الرابيد شير لأنو مو شغال منيح ببعض الدول


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (14 يوليو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/109924022/589367d1/pump_power.html​
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/109925284/f0279965/pump_sizing.html​


 
للاخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا من تنزيل الملفات من الرابيد شير يمكنهم تنزيلها من الرابطين التاليين (كلاهما وليس احدهما)​


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــ ـــــــــــــاخوك/ احمد بيومىـــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## بهيج ميلاد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

برنامج 10\10 ممتاز شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## هشام العمدة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## بهيج ميلاد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

يسعدنى ان اتقدم للجميع :ادارة , ومشرفين وجميع السادة المهندسين والمتواجدين بارق التهانى واحلى الامانى بالعام الجديد اعادة اللة على الجميع بالخير والسعادة
وكل عام وسيادتكم بخير
بهيج


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج


----------



## mboschi (29 ديسمبر 2009)

This Link is not working please try to use 4shared.com


----------



## pora (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amr fathy (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmad Okour (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم أبو أسامه ... الرابط على الرابدشير لا يعمل .. أرجوا من الأخوه أن لا يستعملوا الرابدشير لتنزيل البرنامج لأنه لا يعمل 
وشكرا


----------



## سمير شربك (4 يناير 2010)

الرابط على 4 shared لايعمل وشكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

برنامج اكيد ممتاز بس بلاش الرابيد شير 
عموما بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamza1980 (6 يناير 2010)

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
:16::16::16::16::16:


----------



## البشري*** (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## م شهاب (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا طيب


----------



## amine2006 (14 مارس 2010)

The file link that you requested is not valid:بعد التحية ارجوا اعادة تحميل البرنامج لان


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (14 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## aati badri (14 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا 
ولكن لم نتمكن من التحميل
نرجو إعادة الرفع


----------



## mboschi (17 أبريل 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل للأسف


----------



## aati badri (18 أبريل 2010)

Up


----------



## ahmed20500 (24 أبريل 2010)

الحمد اللة والشكر لله


----------



## mhmdkreem (15 يونيو 2010)

45


----------



## m_awad (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## mhmoodk (16 يونيو 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## zanitty (16 يونيو 2010)

mhmoodk قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل



اتفضل 
http://www.mediafire.com/?3zznxth0jyz


----------



## mhmoodk (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يا عسل


----------



## mahmoudelshik (23 أغسطس 2010)

:1::14::3::32:الرابط دة بايظ يا معلم ياريت تبعت واحد غيرة ضرورى ان شا لله على الاميل الخاص بتاعى:15:


----------



## amr fathy (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كامل طارق (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك اخي العزيز ولكن الرابيدشير يقول بان الملف غير موجود


----------



## حسام محمد (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيكون العافية جميعا


----------



## zanitty (29 أكتوبر 2010)

كامل طارق قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك اخي العزيز ولكن الرابيدشير يقول بان الملف غير موجود



*اتفضل 
http://www.mediafire.com/?3zznxth0jyz*


----------



## مؤيد ابو محمد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً


----------



## eng - mahmoud (30 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج رائع


----------



## م. يامن خضور (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي ابو اسامة صاحب الموضوع و جزاك الله كل خير

و تحية قلبية للأخ zanitty على إعادة رفعه 

يسلموااااا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (12 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## safa aldin (16 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bakker (2 يونيو 2011)

koss um al rapid share dahh


----------



## habbajeddah (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Assem El Hajj (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير لما تيسروا للمهندسين امورهمز
اني فخور بكم و بمجهودكمز
ادام الله عليكم كل صحة و عافية و الهمكم المزيد من فعل الخير و كما قال المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم خيركم من تعلم و علم والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخوكم عاصم


----------



## عمران احمد (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## الفتي الليبي (13 مارس 2013)

الرجاء رفعه على روابط أخرى لان الرابدشير والـ 4شيرد يحتاج الي تسجيل .وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmood mrbd (21 مارس 2013)

الرجاء رفعه على روابط أخرى لان الروابط لاتعمل وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## bashbosha (23 مارس 2013)

جميع الروابط فى الموضوع لا تعمل..سواء من صاحب الموضوع او من احد الاعضاء اللى رفع على الميديا فير


----------



## م سامى زكى (13 مارس 2022)

لا يعمل الرابط


----------

